# Photo Test



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

After last nights debacle I hope that this works.

Geoff


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Geoff,

It works







what's the second watch up on the third roll in from the left. Any chance of a close up.

MIKE..


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Mike

It cost Â£40 and is 200m quartz divers watch and was bought from a Dive shop here in Northampton. It has a screw down crown and one way rotating bezel. I bought it last year as a presentable but cheap holiday watch. The Braclet was bought from a supplier based in Bradford for about Â£10.










regards

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry the host site seems to be playing up.

Geoff


----------

